# Beaverlodge Research Station Annual Beekeepers Field day!



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Found out about this yesterday, and we are in Dawson creek visiting the kids, so we decided to stay an extra day and head outto beaver lodge tomorrow. Should be interesting.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Ill see ya there.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

It was fun meeting you folks up there, the talks were fantastic. My wife wants to go up and visit the kids again next summer, talking now about scheduling that trip to be there for the field day at Beaverlodge again next time. It was well worth the extra day on the road.


----------

